# IBH Netlink und C#



## Papschtler (7 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte aus einem DB einen String auslesen. Laut IBH geht dies mit der Funktion Readvals(). Allerdings bekomm ich da nur nullen zurück!?
Hat von euch jemand schon die Funktion (erfolgreich) benutzt?

Hier mein Code in VS2010:
SPS.ReadVals(68, 12, 1, 10, TypNr); //Übergabe: Typ DB=68, anfangsadresse DBB12, DBNr 1, Länge 10 bytes, Array



Im DB 1 ab DBB10 steht ein String der 10 Zeichen lang ist. Deshalb lese ich erst ab DBB12


Ich danke euch schon mal.

Stefan


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 März 2012)

Wusste gar nicht das es dafür direkt eine Library gibt.

Aber Probiers doch mal mit libnodave(http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/) oder meiner Wrapperbibliothek dafür (http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com/). Da wird der Netlink auch unterstützt, und der Vorteil ist, wenn du mal eine andere Schnittstelle benutzt, geht diese auch...


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (8 März 2012)

*Entschuldigung*



Papschtler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte aus einem DB einen String auslesen. Laut IBH geht dies mit der Funktion Readvals(). Allerdings bekomm ich da nur nullen zurück!?
> Hat von euch jemand schon die Funktion (erfolgreich) benutzt?
> 
> ...


Hallo Papschtler,
wir hatten Ihnen am 07.03.2012 um 12:36 per E-Mail geantwotet:

// Variablen für die Daten
int len = 16;
Object MyReadObj = new Byte[len]; 
// Variablen lesen
// SPS_3.DotNetReadVals(int typ, int nr, int DBNr, int size, ref object vals)
// typ : ASCII Operand (E)ingang=69, (A)usgang=65, (M)erker=77, (D)aten=68
// nr : Startadresse des Operanden, bei DB Startadress im Baustein
// DBNr : Bei DB die Nummer des DB, sonst 0
// size : Länge der zu lesenden Daten in Byte
// vals : Die gelesenen Werte

SPS_3.DotNetReadVals(77, 4, 0, len, ref MyReadObj);

// Die größe der zurückgegebenen Felds bestimmen
int LO = ((System.Array)MyReadObj).GetLowerBound(0);
int HI = ((System.Array)MyReadObj).GetUpperBound(0);

// Die Listbox mit den Werten füllen
while( LO < HI )
{
string s = ((System.Array)MyReadObj).GetValue(LO).ToString();
ValueBox.Items.Insert(LO, s);
LO++;
}
​


​


----------



## Question_mark (8 März 2012)

*Was soll das denn ?*

Hallo,



			
				IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr xxxxx,
> wir hatten Ihnen am 07.03.2012 um 12:36 per E-Mail geantwotet:



Als gewaltig daneben finde ich allerdings, das IBHsoftec hier den Realnamen vom User Papschtler veröffentlicht.
Kann ein Mod das bitte ändern ?


Question_mark


----------



## bike (8 März 2012)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo Herr xxx
> wir hatten Ihnen am 07.03.2012 um 12:36 per E-Mail geantwotet:
> 
> 
> ​




So machen Sie perfekt Werbung für Ihre Firma.
Also ich weiß, was ich in Zukunft nicht mehr einsetzen werde.
Es gibt andere Firmen die mehr Rücksicht auf die Belange  ihrer Kunden legen und auch besser und unbürokratisch helfen.



bike


----------



## Papschtler (9 März 2012)

Das finde ich persönlich auch eher suboptimal.  Ich habe zwar nicht zu verbergen aber der Name hat im www eigentlich nichts zu suchen!!! :evil::evil:

Papschtler


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (9 März 2012)

Papschtler schrieb:


> Das finde ich persönlich auch eher suboptimal.  Ich habe zwar nicht zu verbergen aber der Name hat im www eigentlich nichts zu suchen!!! :evil::evil:
> 
> Papschtler


Hallo Papschtler,ok Entschuldigung, aber wir wollten Sie nicht mit dem Vornamen anreden.​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2012)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo Papschtler,ok Entschuldigung, aber wir wollten Sie nicht mit dem Vornamen anreden.​



Wie wäre es wenn Sie im Beitrag #3 den Namen von Kollegen Papschtler rausnehmen würden.
Ihre Erklärung ist auch wenig Mangelhaft, für sieht das wie ein gezieltes Mobing aus, da wir
auch Kunde bei ihnen sind, werde ich mir überlegen, ob wir das bleiben möchten. Schauen 
Sie sich mal andere Kollegen an, wie deren Auftreten hier im Forum ist, als Beispiel die Fa.
Deltalogic, die haben es nicht nötig zu denunzieren sondern sind bestrebt zu helfen. Da 
können Sie noch viel lernen.


----------



## bike (9 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... das wie ein gezieltes Mobing aus,.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Zu publizieren, der TE ist nicht in der Lage einen Hinweis des Supports umzusetzen, ist einfach flach.
Wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht, kann das immer zwei Seiten haben.
Und mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob diese "Antwort" auf eine Frage genau zu deren Produkt SoftPLC 416 passt.
Die hat auch ein Speicherloch und zwingt immer wieder zu einem Neustart.

Zum Glück gibt es andere Anbieter.


bike


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (9 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Sie im Beitrag #3 den Namen von Kollegen Papschtler rausnehmen würden.


Hallo rostiger Nagel,
Haben wir gemacht


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ihre Erklärung ist auch wenig Mangelhaft, für sieht das wie ein gezieltes Mobing aus



welches Interesse sollten wir an Mobbing haben?


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Schauen
> Sie sich mal andere Kollegen an, wie deren Auftreten hier im Forum ist, als Beispiel die Fa.
> Deltalogic, die haben es nicht nötig zu denunzieren sondern sind bestrebt zu helfen. Da
> können Sie noch viel lernen.


Wir haben Forummitglied Papschtler innerhalb einer Stunde per E-Mail den gewünschten VS2010 Code zugeschickt.
Sorry, aber schneller können wir nicht helfen.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (9 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Zu publizieren, der TE ist nicht in der Lage einen Hinweis des Supports umzusetzen, ist einfach flach.
> Wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht, kann das immer zwei Seiten haben.
> Und mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob diese "Antwort" auf eine Frage genau zu deren Produkt SoftPLC 416 passt.
> ...


Wo bitte haben wir publiziert, dass Forummitglied Papschler nicht inder Lage ist?
@Forumadministator: bitte den Thread löschen, bevor das hier sinnlos eskaliert
und Falschaussagen verbreitet werden


----------



## bike (9 März 2012)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Wir haben Forummitglied Papschtler innerhalb einer Stunde per E-Mail den gewünschten VS2010 Code zugeschickt.
> Sorry, aber schneller können wir nicht helfen.



Falsche Antwort.
Wenn er Code bekommen hat, nicht damit klar kommt, ist doch sein legitimes Recht nachzufragen, egal wo.


bike

btw: was ist falsch an der Aussage die SoftPLC hat ein Speicherloch?
Das ist doch bei ihnen schon gemeldet worden und die Antwort war: Es liegt an der Applikation die wir erstellt haben.
Komisch ist nur, mit Siemens SoftPLC funktioniert es.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (9 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Falsche Antwort.
> Wenn er Code bekommen hat, nicht damit klar kommt, ist doch sein legitimes Recht nachzufragen, egal wo.


Er hat uns bestätigt, dass der Code von uns funktioniert...




bike schrieb:


> btw: was ist falsch an der Aussage die SoftPLC hat ein Speicherloch?
> Das ist doch bei ihnen schon gemeldet worden und die Antwort war: Es liegt an der Applikation die wir erstellt haben.


Wenn wir einen Fehler gemeldet bekommen , wird dieser gründlich untersucht und nicht abgewendet.


----------



## Papschtler (9 März 2012)

Also bevor das hier jetzt eskaliert: 
1. IBH hat sich bei mir per email entschuldigt. 
2. Hat das hier nix mit einer SoftSPS zu tun.
3. Hat der Code den mir IBH geschickt hat dann auch funktioniert. 

Deshalb bin ich dafür das wir uns alle wieder beruhigen...

gruß
Papschtler


----------

